# Locked Out



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

First of all this is very humbling. Destination - Great Smokey Mtn. NP

After leaving at 9pm, after work we arrived in Toledo, OH Sam's Club parking lot @ 2am for a few hours of shut eye, before heading the rest of the way to GSMNP.

I took the dog for a walk to take care of business. DW was supposed to be getting kids in camper for night. Upon returning I find everyone still in TV.

DW cannot find any of our sets of camper keys!!!!!! Both doors are LOCKED AND DEADBOLTED. Keys are at home 5hrs away.

Find 24hr locksmith, but cannot help us until 9am since Outback's keys are a non-standard blank, which he does not have.

Got on wireless internet and found Outback dealer in Lexington, KY, which was enroute. Drove through the night and morning to get to dealer, as I wanted to continue making headway and not wait for locksmith.

Dealer couldn't open door's since deadbolt was locked to, and their master won't unlock deadbolts. They suggested accessing inside of camper from storage compartment. I was skeptical. 21rs only has one compartment which accesses inside of trailer. It is under the couch, which was under the slide/bed. Luckily I made the mod which allows me to store the bed supports in the storage compartment and under the bed step.

That allowed us to pull out the bed, and the young and skinny service tech slithered through the compartment, under the couch and into the cabin to unlock the door from the inside.

After purchasing a new lockset we were back on our way!!!!!

Don't let this happen to you. The rest of the trip went great!!

BTW. I now have an extra lock set and am still looking to do the lockset exchange for anyone who is interested.

My key sets are EF351, EF350, and CF330, as the dealer didn't have a matching lockset.

Happy Trails

Matt


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that a bummer sorry to hear that happened to you
I always have my set of keys on the ring for the TV
And DW has the other set with her

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

What a horror







. We keep a set in our TV glove compartment, I have a set in my purse, DH has a set in his brief case and a friend that camps with us all the time has a set as well. Glad it worked out for you.

Linda


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I always keep a extra set of camper keys in the truck glovebox and a extra set of truck keys in the camper. I also keep the truck keys separate of the camper keys.

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mscott,

Sorry to hear about the trouble with the locks/keys.







Glad the rest of the trip was ok though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good to know...
It's tough to get into an OUTBACK without a key!

Sorry to hear it was a pain for you. Others will learn from this post...so not all bad.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Good to know...
> It's tough to get into an OUTBACK without a key!
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a pain for you. Others will learn from this post...so not all bad.
> [snapback]98639[/snapback]​


I feel your pain. My in-laws locked themselves out. We had a few moments of panic, then we agreed to sit down and eat dinner and worry about it after we had eaten.

While eating, I decided all we needed to do was think like a thief. Litterally, in seconds we found that the escape hatch window is screwed in from the outside on their Keystone Hornet. A phillips screw driver was all we needed to remove the entire window assembly. We put my six year old son in through the window and he unlocked the door. He was a hero, and he loved it. Luckily, the window assembly goes back in even easier than it comes out.

Of course I verified it works the same on our 28RSDS in case we ever have the same problem.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That would have to be bad. In my case there would be a good 15 minutes of "I told YOU to get the keys" back and forth between me and the sweet DW.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Matt,

What a way to start a trip!









So tell us, after that, how was the trip?
Much better I hope!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When I start packing the tt a set goes in my pocket and stays there the whole trip. I hang them on the so called coat hook by the door and every time I exit they go in my pocket again. Mainly because I always end up needing to get into a locked compartment while tinkering around the campsite.







I'll be taking a look at mine today to figure out a break in procedure if needed in the future. Sorry about your stressfull situation.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

All I can say is BUMMER, at least it did not impact your entire vacation. Good idea travelking to the dealer and not waiting for lock smith. They might not have been able to access the trailer and that would have set you back a day. Good luck with your future camping.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad to hear everthing worked out for you. I think it is time to get a extra set of keys or two made up, when I don't need them.

Rob


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry that happened! I agree with a previous poster we would have had that 10-15 minute discussion of "I thought you got the keys". I am glad the rest of your trip went well.

Dana sunny


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

mscott said:


> First of all this is very humbling. Destination - Great Smokey Mtn. NP
> 
> After leaving at 9pm, after work we arrived in Toledo, OH Sam's Club parking lot @ 2am for a few hours of shut eye, before heading the rest of the way to GSMNP.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your misfortunes!









Next time you need a Outback dealer in the Toledo, OH area, check out Walter's Travel Trailers. They're on Airport Hwy., directly West of Sam's approximately 5 miles from where you were locked out! They're a SUPER dealer and I know they could have helped you. Tell Chris I sent you!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

_"Luckily I made the mod which allows me to store the bed supports in the storage compartment and under the bed step."_

Any pix showing this mod? Did you have to cut through the underside of the couch, the bed step, and into the underneath of the dinette seat?

JIm


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keys, I attach my set to the camper on my car key ring, the other is hidden somewhere in the campsite area.

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Glad everything turned out OK and you didn't lose any vacation time.

I'm interested in hearing where you camped, we did the same trip last year.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I always keep a extra set of camper keys in the truck glovebox and a extra set of truck keys in the camper. I also keep the truck keys separate of the camper keys.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]98626[/snapback]​


Now, Gary, THAT'S a great idea! I keep my TT and TV keys on the same ring and have an extra key to the TV in my purse. I think I'll do your deal, as well, though, just as a safeguard!
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

gone campin said:


> What a horror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, tough luck. glad it worked out for you. don't think we could have gotten into my rig the way they did in yours. no access point that I'm aware of unless you took out water heater and came up under bunk beds.

I'm with you, Linda. we keep TT keys in TV, and TV keys in TT just in case.

maybe keystone could get hooked up with 'onstar' to have remote unlocking, remote diagnostics, trip planning, GPS based turn by turn directions, $1.00/minute cell phone service using the radio's sound system, the TT could even have it's own phone number, stolen vehicle tracking via GPS, etc....hey... maybe i could ... hmmm... i feel a mod coming on!! once it's in, it should only cost me $100/mo for the service, but I could pay on their easy onstar installment plan.... hmmm, maybe i should just log off and go to bed. I don't think I should make any commitments at this time of night.

scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

stapless said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > What a horrorÂ
> ...


Yes, but Gilligan would be incharge of the OnStar, and when he tried to unlock the door, the toilet would Flush!


----------

